# Detailingworld™ Review- Adams In&Out Spray



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*DW Review- Adams In&Out Spray*

Another little thing to try from the Adams range which suprised me a little bit, The Adams range of products are proudly made in the US and are brought to the UK by Prestige Car Care shop, for more information on the range please have a look here: http://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html

So a bit of background about how I came across this product....
I purchased a Adams Mystery box and one of the items in it was In & Out spray. Initially I was not sure where this fits in the arsenal so tried it on various external trims with to be honest not much success, so after speaking with Jeff he suggested trying it on the engine bay plastics where it would excel.

I have actually started to enjoy cleaning engine bays of late, its a really easy and quick job which makes a hell of a difference even though you don't see it. I am never going to go to the lengths of chroming all the bolts and colour coding the pipes but with an hour or so and a couple of basic bits and pieces its possible to achieve some good results.

*The Product:*

The product supplied comes unusually in a aerosol tin with all the usual Adams branding and information on the label.

Can't see the colour and the smell is nice and apparently baby powder but not too strong.

*Adams say:*

*Adam's NEW In & Out Spray

Rebuilt from the ground up.

Longer Lasting Shine
More convenient 9oz bottle
VOC compliant in all 50 states
GROUND SHIPPING ONLY
Made in the USA

WARNING: This product may cause damage to some plastics. For this reason we suggest using extreme caution with interior use and ALWAYS testing a small, inconspicuous area before use.

Adam's In & Out Spray has been a customer favorite for years! We spent months developing an advanced version of our previous In & Out Spray that we are sure you will love.

Some of the most noticeable upgrades are:

2016+ VOC compliant in all 50 states!
40% more powerful spray.
A darker, richer, more even finish!
Same baby powder scent. 
Longer lasting technology on exterior plastics that are exposed to sun. 
A shorter can so you can reach into those hard to reach areas. 
Easier to remove from paint & glass when you overspray. 
Self leveling technology for those areas you accidently
Same retail price!
This product is the ultimate solution for dressing those hard to reach areas around your car, under the hood and even in your interior.

Use Adam's In & Out Spray to dress those areas that are hard to reach with an applicator. This product works great on things like your plastic grill, hood scoop vents, ribbed hoses and even the tight corners around your mirror caps! Simply hold the product 10-12 inches from the surface and use quick, even spurts. You don't want to spray in one long continous spray. It's much better, and more even when used in quick spurts!

You will find many more uses for your In & Out Spray around your car! You will be happy with the clean, crisp finish it leaves without leaving the surface too shiny or greasy! Plus overspray onto glass and paint is safe and easy to remove with just one wipe of a towel.
*

All good there so lets see where it fits in an engine bay clean....

*The Method:*

Mrs P's Cooper was the recipient this week, it had been a couple of months since I last did it so was waiting for it to get a bit dirty before cleaning it again.



As you can see not as bad as some engine bays around but a lot of fiddly little pipes and recesses to get into.

1st of all the engine bay was liberally sprayed all over with some Adams APC starting from the outside (the side panels and the scuttle panel) working in towards the middle of the engine.



Each area was then agitated using a detailing brush to remove the grot.



Then rinsed off using an open ended hose (for some reason I really don't like the sound of attacking an engine bay with a pressure washer).



The entire engine bay was then dried off using a couple of old MF cloths and the sunlight :thumb:



Everything was looking clean but a bit greay and washed out so time for some dressing...

Those pesky ribbed pipes were 1st to get the treatment, at a distance of 12 inches or so In&Out spray was applied in short bursts to coat the pipes then left for a few minutes before gently buffing off, it couldnt be easier



It certainly made a difference to those hard to reach areas and saved trying to apply a normal wipe on wipe off product and I think I have found where this product sits :thumb:

The larger areas like the outer wheel arch liners and the air filter box were treated to a coat of VRT and lookd alot better.



So all in all alot better, cleaner and much more shiny.



*Price:*

£12.99 for a 9oz bottle or whatever that means , value wise although its hard to tell how much you have used or have got left its got to be a realy frugal product by its nature and a tin should last a long time.

*Would I use it again?:*

Yes I would but for this use alone, as a standalone trim dressing on larger areas it really it struggles to bring anything to the table but used in this way on tricky mouldings and pipes its brilliant.

*Conclusion:*

This is one of those suprising products which make you wonder why you have not seen it before, its super easy to apply and looks great on fiddly engine parts. If you want to dress your engine bay and are getting fed up of applying dressings to complicated pipes and mouldings with a cotton wool bud this is the stuff for you.



*Thanks for reading :wave:*

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

